# Mazzer Super Jolly with Timer Back in Stock



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are back in stock of Mazzer Super Jolly with Timer 1.2 kg Hopper

ONLY £389.99 + VAT

FREE DELIVERY WORTH £9.99 FOR FORUM MEMBER JUST ASK FOR CODE.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders/Mazzer%20Super%20Jolly%20with%20Timer

All the best


----------

